# Mplayer probleem ?

## Gentoo

Heren, en co....  :Very Happy: 

Als ik mplayer opstart na een paar flags te hebben geplaats en emerge gedaan te hebben, krijg ik de volgende melding, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo)device ,  wel raar want mijn nvidia driver werkt verders wel goed ? en in mijn cd $HOME/.mplayer config file heb ik het volgende staan gui=1, fs=no, vo=xv, wie ka mij verder helpen om mplayer aan de praat te krijgen, ik ben er  :Confused:  van geworden  :Rolling Eyes: 

En welke flags heb ik nodig voor in mijn "make.conf" file ??

mvg

Mark.  :Cool: 

----------

## garo

start je mplayer op als dezelfde user die in X werkt ?

Ik heb juist dezelfde fout melding als ik als gewone user in KDE werk en mplayer als andere user opstart, (zelfs root)

probeer eens een andere video driver, geef :

```
mplayer -vo help
```

om een lijst te krijgen met videodrivers, en geef 

```
mplayer -vo denieuwedriver
```

 om hem toe te passen, "aa" en "fbdev" kunnen ook worden afgespeeld in console (zo kan je zien of het probleem aan X ligt). voor "fbdev" moet uw kernel wel zijn gecompileerd met framebuffer support, en moet het aanstaan als optie in uw lilo of grub.

----------

## Gentoo

Garo en anderen, 

Je zie iets over "root" en in user nau, je gelooft het nooit, als ik in root inlog doet alles prima, het mplayt wel lekker, en terug naar in user krijg ik die vervelende error weer, hoe kan dit ? en hoe los ik dit op ? het lijkt me dus niet aan de driver te liggen? 

mvg

Mark  :Cool: 

----------

## biroed

Ik weet niet welke devices mplayer gebruikt, maar ik had zoiets bij mijn scanner. Toen ik de device naar de users groep zette werkte het.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> als ik in root inlog doet alles prima

 

Het is dus een te-weinig-rechten probleem, Als je niet in X zit en aa of fbdev gebruikt als video output, wat krijg je dan ?

----------

## Gentoo

Hallo Garo, en andere heren.

Als niewbie met Gentoo weet ik niet wat je nu bedoeld, maar als ik te weinig rechten heb zoals je beweerd, waar en hoe kan ik deze dan veranderen, zodat Mplayer ook werkt als ingelogde user ??

mvg

Mark.  :Cool: 

----------

## biroed

Als je b.v. /dev/dsp in de audio groep wil hebben kun je als root -

chgrp audio /dev/dsp doen,

of als jezelf in de audio groep wil hebben met "usermod -G audio username".

----------

